# i need help im kinda lost well im lost



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

hi have been working for a shop for a year and i been wanting to do side job nothing to big or often maybe 3 to 5 jobs every 3 mothns. im not trying to take any business away from my shop but i would still love to make a lil extra to pay the bill's but when i look up shirts they range from 4-6 each plus shipping so my question is should i get a business lic or what do i need to get cheaper a bussiness taxe ID number? yes i know i have to pay taxes on everyting i dont mind


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think if you Google "business license" with your city name you should be able to find some answers pretty quickly.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, a business license is a good idea. It will get you better prices from vendors. It will also make your business venture legal. ......JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Hobo,

Here is a list of suppliers that don't require a biz license to get wholesale prices. I use Alpha in Philly, we do local pick up. Saves on the shipping, which can really add $ per shirt these days especially.

Here's the link:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t37991.html#post222455

Until you can get a license, you can get your wholesale at these places. PS: Alpha and Broder are the same. Once I signed on for Alpha, I received catalogs from both. They have alot of locations between the two of them, but it all really depends on what type of shirt you are looking for.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Hobo,
> 
> Here is a list of suppliers that don't require a biz license to get wholesale prices. I use Alpha in Philly, we do local pick up. Saves on the shipping, which can really add $ per shirt these days especially.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, the companies listed above and in the link should be boycotted by the legitimate businesses because of their practices of not requiring businesses to supply them with licences. Companies like this help people to buy garments who are not legitimate businesses. This practice allows illegitimate non-taxpaying individuals to compete with law-abiding businesses. I encourage business owners to send emails to encourage these businesses to change their practices. .....JB


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

COEDS said:


> In my opinion, the companies listed above and in the link should be boycotted by the legitimate businesses because of their practices of not requiring businesses to supply them with licences. Companies like this help people to buy garments who are not legitimate businesses. This practice allows illegitimate non-taxpaying individuals to compete with law-abiding businesses. I encourage business owners to send emails to encourage these businesses to change their practices. .....JB


I totally agree with you COEDS, it's just not right.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> In my opinion, the companies listed above and in the link should be boycotted by the legitimate businesses because of their practices of not requiring businesses to supply them with licences. Companies like this help people to buy garments who are not legitimate businesses. This practice allows illegitimate non-taxpaying individuals to compete with law-abiding businesses. I encourage business owners to send emails to encourage these businesses to change their practices. .....JB


 
Lol, well that's a mouthful... 

Okay, not everyone that buys from these suppliers are tax evaders.

On the other hand, not everyone who buys from the suppliers who require a biz license fully disclose their taxes honestly. 

The requirement of the biz license doesn't dictate how someone will file their taxes.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

haha thanks i do plan on doing taxes on all the work i do just dont have the time to fill out everything as of yet but its on the top of the list


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

COEDS said:


> In my opinion, the companies listed above and in the link should be boycotted by the legitimate businesses because of their practices of not requiring businesses to supply them with licences. Companies like this help people to buy garments who are not legitimate businesses. This practice allows illegitimate non-taxpaying individuals to compete with law-abiding businesses. I encourage business owners to send emails to encourage these businesses to change their practices. .....JB


In one sense that's right JB. But you have to be careful that you don't exclude the people that legitimately buy tees at wholesale prices for things like church groups, youth clubs, fundraising events and such.

A lot of tax avoiding businesses would realistically buy their tees from Wal Mart for cash, so there are no physical records. Might cost them a few cents more, but without paying tax, they are always going to be at an advantage over legitimate business enterprises. It annoys me too.


----------



## savagecat45 (Jun 17, 2008)

Its almost just a days work to legitimize. You can apply and pay for a business license online as well as obtain a seller's permit if you go into the local county office. They can produce you one the same day as opposed to fax/mail. After that, yeah, you can pretty much let yourself go - having access to wholesale prices with dedicated support to help you every step of the way you're pretty much good to go.. except finding a compromise with your shop to make everything okay.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

savagecat45 said:


> finding a compromise with your shop to make everything okay.


well they dont really need to know that im doing side jobs.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Hobo, leaving ethics aside, I think you got your answer a plenty.  

PS: Alot of folks go into biz for themselves after working in or learning a trade by working for someone else. What better way to build your business on than something you know, right? lol. Some folks here work for others while conducting a side biz for themselves. Sometimes young businesses just can't fully support a household, so there has to be that main gig $ to keep things afloat. Doing side jobs crosses many industries, from shirts, to construction, to computer networking, and so on, I think we all see it all around us. I wouldn't worry about anything like that. 

As far as taxes are concerned, and your intentions toward taxes in particular, the first thing you said was you plan to pay your taxes, not that it's any of my business, is how I feel about it. 

I hope folks pay their taxes, it helps relieve the burden shared by all of us to support the country. The more who pay in, the easier the burden on all of us (lol, or the more money they toss around pitifully lol). But, honestly, to me, just like your personal business, how you run your business is also not my business or my place to judge. So as for you explaining yourself, I can't help feel it's just not needed -- if you ask me. 

Besides, I think folks aren't talking about You paying your taxes, I think they are saying those companies assist people in not paying taxes. But I think people who don't want to pay taxes don't need any assistance, they can figure out how to do it just fine without Alpha or the others on that list. Just my 2 cents.. again -- so that must be 4 cents... making this an expensive thread for me!  Peace to all! _We can't change the world, we can only change ourselves. Make it a better place one person at a time, starting with you._


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Hobo, leaving ethics aside, I think you got your answer a plenty.
> 
> PS: Alot of folks go into biz for themselves after working in or learning a trade by working for someone else. What better way to build your business on than something you know, right? lol. Some folks here work for others while conducting a side biz for themselves. Sometimes young businesses just can't fully support a household, so there has to be that main gig $ to keep things afloat. Doing side jobs crosses many industries, from shirts, to construction, to computer networking, and so on, I think we all see it all around us. I wouldn't worry about anything like that.
> 
> ...


VERY VERY well said!


----------

